# Petrified Wood



## Resica (Feb 1, 2010)

Small piece from Fredericksburg Va.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Neat shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## JasonF (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet find!!!


----------



## Resica (Feb 1, 2010)

There's a full size log laying around here somewhere, I'll try to get a decent pic of it. We found tons when we lived in Virginia.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 1, 2010)

I never realized there was that much around in the Eastern US.  Neat shot.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Feb 2, 2010)

neat capture


----------

